
Show HN: Screpy SEO Tool Alternatives 2020 - Malifalitiko
https://alternativeto.net/software/screpy/
======
dvaun
This product has been promoted constantly over the past two weeks[0]. I keep
getting deja vu when checking out the "new" section

[0]:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=tr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=true&query=screpy.com&sort=byPopularity&type=all)

